# Dirt mounds in zoysia - pest? Squirrels? Birds?



## jal (May 30, 2020)

The title says it all. I have one corner of my zoysia yard with a multitude of little piles. Any thoughts?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks like worm castings


----------



## GrassDad (Sep 18, 2019)

Definitely worn castings. Sign of good soil. Sweep or rake them in.

Have you checked your thatch layer. If over half and inch, id recommend a dethatch in the spring.


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

That's great news! Thanks @LittleBearBermuda and @GrassDad. And I'm thinking about scalping in the spring, but if not, will look to dethatch.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

jal said:


> That's great news! Thanks @LittleBearBermuda and @GrassDad. And I'm thinking about scalping in the spring, but if not, will look to dethatch.


Why not do both?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If you scalp to dirt in the spring (which I recommend) there is really no need to dethatch. If you have a lot of subsurface material, you may consider verticutting but you should be fine with just the scalp.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Definitely worm castings. Do you get partial shade in that spot? I went outside at 8pm the other night with a flashlight and saw worms inside these mounds in my Zoysia grass.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm getting these all over now that's it's cooler.


----------

